# Custom Platoon Sweaters



## LuvNavy (30 Oct 2010)

Hello All, 

If you attended BMQ at CFLRS in the past couple years and happen to possess one of those snazzy looking Platoon sweaters, can you do me a favor and peek on the tag on the collar and let me know that name or brand company?

Thank you so much. My sweater was stolen a few years ago, and I heard through the grapevine that I could get it replaced at my expense, of course. Greatly appreciated.

Have a great day!!


----------



## George Wallace (30 Oct 2010)

"Fruit of the Loom"

I doubt that that will help you.  Companies who do silk screening of T-shirts buy their t-shirts from a variety of manufacturers.   They don't bother to sew another tag to their silk screened shirts.


----------



## PegcityNavy (10 Mar 2011)

My Platoon made our own, we went with American Apparel. 

I think you could choose to have a generic one that's basically cut and paste or have your platoon design one from scratch.


----------



## FyroniK (16 Mar 2011)

Ogun said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> If you attended BMQ at CFLRS in the past couple years and happen to possess one of those snazzy looking Platoon sweaters, can you do me a favor and peek on the tag on the collar and let me know that name or brand company?
> 
> ...



I don't know about the brand, but the company that does the printing and such is Murray Productions, they currently have the monopoly at CFLRS, could have been different when you went through of course.


----------



## Amy.Taylor (19 Apr 2011)

OR Platoon went with GILDAN Heavy Blend dont know who the f they are but ours looked great


----------

